# morning campers



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

morning campers 

 its drew here the bushcrafter, conoer and  camper who is looking for a campervan to livin permanently.

who currently resides at his ma and da's and is 21 years old 

and lives in the north east england 

drew


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 12, 2009)

drewdunnrespect said:


> morning campers
> 
> its drew here the bushcrafter, conoer and  camper who is looking for a campervan to livin permanently.
> 
> ...




Hi Drew
What kind of van are you looking for?


----------



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

*what sort of van*

a van of any sort that can fit the bushcrafting gear in along with your genral life junk and still have a flat roof for conoue to be put on top that i could live in.


----------



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

also must be an automatic cos cant drive manual


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site from another Northerner.

We need more as there are rakes of Yorkshiremen and Lancastrians as members.  The IQ level needs raising, that`s why we need people like yourself. 

If you spend some time trawling through the posts first, you will find a lot of info and it saves repitition. It cuts down the time we have for banter and slagging each other off. 

If you need to hone your bushcraft, my garden will give you a challenge. I am sure Shergar and Lord Lucan are in there somewhere.


----------



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

hi main gate well said about raising IQ its true we do need more northeners in the worls cheerss for the welcome drew


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Drew -welcome to the site - you have joined up with a right bunch (of wildies) ask (post) any questions you have and you are sure to get an answer from one of us nutters even if its not the one you are looking for - hope you soon get your van.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)


Pics:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## ajs (Nov 12, 2009)

.

you bunch of nurvern.

's


IQ .. i'm amazed you can spell it let alone sit one and achieve anything over 70 ...

as fer yer van youngun... 
we had te do with reliant supervans in my day 
spose you want one of then VD's T5 thingies that keep breakin down.




anyhooo... 

 te club lad

regards 
aj


_btw... they won't let you south of stoke unless yer IQ is in excess of 140 

_


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2009)

You got your number wrong  AJ when guessing my IQ. 

Try doubling it. 

I am in the top 2 percent. Of what, I have no idea.


----------



## ajs (Nov 12, 2009)

maingate said:


> I am in the top 2 percent. Of what, I have no idea.


 

hummm... i have..

regards
aj


----------



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

cheers for the welcome guys and Guernsey Donkey wildies and nutters sound like my sort of people

drew


----------



## tony (Nov 12, 2009)

welcome drew i'd say you figured out that they are some nutters on here, it helps if you got a sense of humer.
having said that the nutters are kind hearted they will help you if they can.
tony


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi

There's a lot of vans which will fit your requirements. 

I think you want something around 6m long for full time 1 person, probably low profile or hi top panel van conversion. Automatic limits choice a bit. I'd try and get your manual licence if you are buying second hand and doing full time. You may find your ideal bargain vehicle escaping every time. 

What is your approx budget for the purchase?


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 12, 2009)

drewdunnrespect said:


> also must be an automatic cos cant drive manual



Hi as said this will limit your choice as the majority of vans sold new are manual.

Good luck in your hunt, let us know how you get on


----------



## drewdunnrespect (Nov 12, 2009)

*welcome*

cheers for the welcome guys and my budget is no more than ten grand and its got to be automatic cos i am not allowed to do manaul due to my disability which if you dont mind i dont want to discuss but please note if you met me you would not be able to tell i was disabled

drew


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2009)

Well if you are buying second hand automatic, that's your starting point. 

You'll have to see what comes up, cos most vans are manual, and you may not get too much choice. If you are buying new it's a different story. I think the new Fiat Ducato has a good auto box but for 10k you'd be buying into Mk1 or Mk2 vans and I'm not sure about those.

Good luck with it!


----------



## rach82 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Drew

Welcome to the site - see you have already met the main nutters on here (no offence guys)

still - there is plenty more for you to meet yet so good luck!!

Only joking great site and everybody is very helpful

Hope you find a van


----------



## frogdude (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd start with an Ebay search. First off  go to the Browse Categories page, select Campers Caravans and Motorhomes, then select Motorhomes. Then you can eneter your requirements - max price, automatic, body style, no. of berths etc. At least that'll give you some idea of what's available.

Welcome to the nuthouse BTW!

Rich


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, if you're looking for a van to convert you may want to look at ex ambulances, I believe a lot of them are automatics. If you need hand controls could you get one on motability maybe? 

If you want the conversion already done then, for the money you're talking about, Ebay would be your best bet.

Welcome to the madhouse!! and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 13, 2009)

Another thing to consider may be self build. If you have some bush craft skills a bit of woodwork may be your thing.

Then you can buy an automatic van at your leisure and add in the parts as you go. This also works out much cheaper. If you get a ply lined van, then all you need to start is a carpet/flooring, an air bed, porta potti, water carriers, a bowl, camping chair and table, portable gas stove and some LED magnetic fix lights. You can fit that lot in a day. This would be OK for summer/autumn camping. For winter/spring you need a proper insulated van and heating sytems and also more in the way of ventilation to stop condensation but keep the rain out.


----------



## frogdude (Nov 14, 2009)

Just spotted a great looking MH on Ebay, item number 170399904155. I'm not suggesting you buy that one (although i'd be tempted if i cad the cash!), but it might give a good idea of what you can get.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Drew, my van is on a Merc Sprinter with 'Sprintshift'. Don't know if there are many about in panel vans but worth a nosey maybe? All the Merc ambulances are too heavy for your licence I would imagine but I'm sure you'll find something to suit. All the best in your search.
 Regards, Derek and The Burnip.


----------

